# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Relaxation

## walsit

What relaxes you when Anxiety creeps up?

----------


## L

Deep breathing, writing down my thoughts, rationalising my thoughts, mindfulness meditation. Do the thing that causes me anxiety....

----------


## Cuchculan

Music. Simple as that. If I go anywhere, music comes with me. It just relaxes me at all times. 

But the thing is to find out what works best for you. There is no wrong answer to this question. We all find what works best for us and we run with it. For some it is meditation. Others like to exercise. Some like to write. Others might be into taken pictures with a camera. Just try a few different things. They are all a form of distraction in some way or another. But they are also things we like to do.

----------

